# Borderlands.Claptrap's.New.Robot.Revolution.DLC.XBOX360-iND



## FAST6191 (Oct 2, 2010)

A full DLC and XBLA roundup should happen this/tomorrow evening but until then

*Borderlands.Claptrap's.New.Robot.Revolution.DLC.XBOX360-iND*
No word of a scene release but it appears p2p has come through- unlike isos DLC is DLC and while some p2p types have messed with things that is not expected to have happened here.

JTAG only for now (a new expansion disc/GOTY version is due before the end of the month), apparently it comes bundled with the relevant title update (at least on usenet) but http://gbatemp.net/t257682-alternative-to-xbuc has some things to help out otherwise.

This is the fourth DLC expansion for borderlands and is set among an uprising of the little Claptrap robots you see dotted around the game and featuring as mascots of a sort.
I am not sure what level relative to playthrough you want to be at for this but it is probably going to be quite high.
Other than that you know the drill- new area, new and "returning" characters, near gear/upgrade options, new story arc.
Borderlands wikia link (possible spoilers) http://borderlands.wikia.com/wiki/Claptrap...obot_Revolution


*Interview/gameplay type video*




Spoiler: NFO (edited a bit for sanity)





```
*******************************************************************************
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂBorderlands.Claptrap's.New.Robot.Revolution.DLC.XBOX360-iND
*******************************************************************************

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGeneral Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Original Release.....: 2010-09-28
Type.................: DLC
Platform.............: XBox360
More Info............: http://xboxlive.ign.com/articles/112/1123884p1.html
Part Size............: 100MB
Number of Parts......: 14

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Release Notes
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To combat second hand sales of used munitions among greedy, haggling treasure 
hunters on Pandora, the Hyperion Corporation have decided to activate the 
Interplanetary Ninja Assassin Claptrap. Instead, it has organized all of the 
claptraps into a revolution, and theyÆve been assimilating all life on Pandora 
and converting them into claptraps. With our heroes caught in the middle, they 
must stop the Interplanetary Ninja Assassin Claptrap in order to release his 
control over all of PandoraÆs claptraps and collect their reward, of course.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Install Notes
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
JTAG Only!
Install as usual, Title Update 4 is included.
```


----------



## purplesludge (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm playing this on pc right now. I am level 18-19 and the enemies were 16+. Also it is very fun.


----------



## Celerion (Oct 2, 2010)

I've put up several new DLCs onto usenet, as the scene seems to be lacking on that part recently. I'm always trying to include the right TU, as I know how awful it is to download some DLC and first having to look for the right TU. Didn't have time to play it myself yet (with Enslaved and Castlevania out got other things do play right now :-) )


----------

